

Yo API Leaked - jeromenyguen
https://paste.ee/p/Dh0KW

======
zachlatta
I'd like to clarify that this "leak" doesn't contain the master key, which
makes it harmless. As far as I'm aware, there's no way to include Parse in
your application without "leaking" your keys.

------
horaceho
So, how can other apps using Parse prevent from leaking keys?

~~~
Aissen
You can't. Putting keys in a distributed app means it can be reversed somehow
and leaked.

------
isaiahturner
You do realize that this information is already available by sniffing? You
didn't leak anything.

------
ryandvm
Can we stop talking about this app yet? I'm starting to get self conscious
about being in this industry.

